# band saw table inserts



## Graybeard (Mar 17, 2020)

Do you use a zero clearance insert in your band saw? I have a Rikon 14 inch and use their standard insert. I mostly use 1/2 by 3 tpi blades.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes I do, it is much better . Keeps it from splintering and tearing out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2020)

I do not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 17, 2020)

So far I like the Carter zero clearance inserts the best, but inserts can keep more dust on top of the table. Consider drilling several small holes (i.e. 1/8 inch) in the inserts in order to improve airflow to the dust collector below. Although, good airflow requires enclosing the area around the lower blade guides which is something I still need to do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2020)

Nope... bandsaw isn't for cutting fine cuts round my parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Nope... bandsaw isn't for cutting fine cuts round my parts.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 17, 2020)

I used to use them but now if I'm cutting thin , like trimming pen blank ends all I do is place a strip of painter's tape near the blade to keep those thin trim pcs from going through and getting caught against the blade. One blank = no tape a dozen or so and I will use tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, I make my own, or you can just feed some thin plywood into the blade and use that as a platform/ZCI for detail cuts, it's very annoying getting small pieces jammed in inserts with sloppy holes....


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2020)

Generally then, if your doing little stuff, zero clearance. Larger roughing out, no. I do have trouble with these catching little pieces and breaking out. I see what you too about dust on the table while using a zero clearance insert. I saw that on a video.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 18, 2020)

No. I cut mostly logs into woodturning blanks. If I need zero clearance I use a scrap piece of door skin underneath

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> No. I cut mostly logs into woodturning blanks. If I need zero clearance I use a scrap piece of door skin underneath


Not sure what "door skin" is but doesn't it raise the level of the table insert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Not sure what "door skin" is but doesn't it raise the level of the table insert?



Door skin is basically super thin sheet of wood like you find on the skin of a hollow core door, about 1/16" thick. Just cut a piece big enough to cover the whole table, cut a slot for your blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's an example lower guide enclosure that's held in place with magnets. My plan is to make something similar for my Jet 18", but use bent Plexiglas to better keep an eye on the guides.

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...d/read/id/419486/sbj/bandsaw-dust-collection/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 22, 2020)

Here is the stock insert I was using. No body parts were damaged in the making of this beautiful u shaped piece of aluminum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

